# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Bayfront Reggae Festival

## Jamiaca_jeff

Saturday, July 20, 2013
Duluth, Minnesota                        
 Richie Spice
Everton Blender
Christopher Martin
Alex Marley
with Innocent,  Charanga Tropical, Uprising, Ingapirca

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Looks good Jamaica Jeff!  Have you been to this before? My friend Steve, I know has.

----------


## Jamiaca_jeff

> Looks good Jamaica Jeff!  Have you been to this before? My friend Steve, I know has.



This is the 8th annual and I have been to them all except the first, I was out of town.
http://www.bayfrontreggae.com/

----------

